# Quel routeur choisir : linksys,d-link,netgear... dur dur



## buxtonio (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

je suis a la recherche d'un bon routeur sans modem maximum 125, je pense à la marque linksys, netgear, d-links ,.... 


vous pensez quoi de ce nouveau modèle chez linksys ? 


http://www-fr.linksys.com/servlet/ [...] 9412486B01 

ou le belkin routeur Wi-Fi N1 MIMO 

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00047925.html 


ou le D-Link DIR-655 N 


http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00056996.html 



ou le netgear 

Netgear WNR3500   http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00071744.html 


Voila je vais commander ce soir sans doute le linksys  WRT160N saut si vous pensez qu'il y a meilleur à ce même prix .​


----------



## ReWinD (27 Avril 2008)

Salut !

Par expérience je te conseille le Linksys, qui est une sous marque de cisco (très réputés ds le monde de la télématique) et j'en ai eu plusieurs qui m'ont tjs satisfait, bien qu'ils manquaient des quelques fonctions appréciables dans la config, comme l'assignation du NAT via nom de domaine (par opposition à l'assignation par IP).

Edit: Je tiens juste à préciser que pour le Linksys, les routeurs WiFi testés ont environs un an ou 2, donc la partie admin doit avoir été améliorée (j'espère ^^)

Je ne connais pas le second, donc je ne peux pas te donner mon avis dessus, mais pour ce qui est de Dlink, au travail, nous avons 2 nouveaux modèles différents (qui ne sont pas les mêmes que celui que tu nous à mis dans ton lien) et ils n'arrêtent pas de perdre la connexion, les 2 et à 2 endroits géographiquement distant (70km).

On est super déçu car il est très complet niveau configuration. Après tout dépend si tu vas souvent mettre les mains dedans.


----------



## Alycastre (27 Avril 2008)

ReWinD a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Par expérience je te conseille le Linksys, qui est une sous marque de cisco (très réputés ds le monde de la télématique) et j'en ai eu plusieurs qui m'ont tjs satisfait, bien qu'ils manquaient des quelques fonctions appréciables dans la config, comme l'assignation du NAT via nom de domaine (par opposition à l'assignation par IP).
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord, Linksys sans hésiter.
Quand on voit que certain routeurs ( WRT54G) ont été à la vente pendant des années ...!!!
Je suis aussi toujours sur des ponts éthernet, WET54G
Il existe également une "communauté" riche et laborieuse :rateau:  et il est assez facile de dénicher des sites qui proposent des firmwares "bricolés"


----------



## buxtonio (27 Avril 2008)

merci c'est super gentil.


http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/reseauxpersosoho/Reseaux/nouveau-routeur-linksys-sujet_10386_1.htm

Voici tous les modèles linksys routeur sans modem .

http://www.ldlc.com/navigation/cat...._6_val=&filtre_402_1_val=0&filtre_194_1_val=1


pour le routeur wrt160n est-ce un modele d'entrée de gamme ou moyenne gamme, car j'avais lu qu'il etait d'entrée gamme :












?


----------



## Dramis (27 Avril 2008)

Tu peux regarder pour un modèle au dessus qui fait firewall


----------



## buxtonio (27 Avril 2008)

ok mais a quoi ca sert le firewall et de plus j'ai pas trouvé de modèle avec firewall ?


----------



## Dramis (27 Avril 2008)

Tout est là


----------



## buxtonio (27 Avril 2008)

oui mais quel modele linksys possede un pare feu​


----------



## buxtonio (28 Avril 2008)

slt excuse moi de te dérangé peux tu me donner un petit conseil j'hesite entre 2 routeurs le linksys wrt160 http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00071129.html et le netgear wnr3500 http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00071744.html mais le netgear possède 8 antennes alors que le linksys 2 mais est ce que ca joue vraiment pr avoir une meilleur portée ?






http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/...-netgear-rangemax-wireless-n-gigabit-wnr3500/​


----------



## sunnlight (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Comme je suis à la recherche d'un routeur, êtes vous sur que le modèle démontré sur le lien suivant est compatible mac?

http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00071129.html

Merci 
Sunnlight


----------



## Alycastre (17 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne serait'il pas compatible Mac ? ... No soucis.


----------



## sunnlight (18 Septembre 2008)

Salut Alycastre

Excuse moi mais j'ai vu l'article en rayon ou même sur le site constructeur et d'après les caractéristiques techniques, c'est indiqué pour window xp et vista mais je n'ai pas vu macos

Je pense avoir bien lu pourtant, le truc c'est que je ne voudrais pas faire des frais inutiles

Bonne fin de soirée

Sunnlight


----------



## Alycastre (18 Septembre 2008)

Le routeur te fournit des sorties éthernet, donc aucun souci, il te fournit du wifi n, b, g : donc no soucis.
Reste le paramétrage de la bête depuis ta machine: à droite, clique sur le lien :  Setup Wizard (MAC OS 10.4 or higher)
C'est une petite appli Mac, pour régler le routeur


----------



## sunnlight (18 Septembre 2008)

Oui je te crois déjà seulement je viens de regarder dans les paramètres réseaux sous airport j'ai la  norme 802.1X, mais bon je te fais confiance et je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il est magnifique comme routeur esthétiquement aussi il donne l'envie de l'acheter
PS. : j'ai le dernier Imac 20 pouces

A +
Sunnlight


----------



## Museforever (19 Septembre 2008)

Pour de la portée, de la qualité et des fonctionnalités : WRT54GL + firmware DD-WRT (téléchargeable gratuitement).


----------



## sunnlight (19 Septembre 2008)

Merci Museforever

En fait j'attends de voir comment sera mon prochain appartement pour voir les solutions qui peuvent se présenter

Bonne nuit
Sunnlight


----------

